# KAIN'S ART and CRAFT AUCTION // {HB: $10 / 10,000tbt} // ENDED



## KainAronoele (May 2, 2015)

*Starts: 5/2 
Ends: 5/22, 6PM (EDT) **
*{{* _This Auction has 2 separate options. A RLC section, and a TBT section, please bid accordingly_ ^^ *}}*

*I WILL UPDATE OP FOR CURRENT HBs ONCE A DAY, SO CHECK THE TITLE OR RECENT POSTS FOR THEM FIRST!*











|| *SB*: $5 ||
|| *MBI*: $1 ||
|| *AB*: None ||






*~* ||   *Tier 1*  || $5 - $15 || Charm Bottles || *~*
||  *Tier 2*  || $16 - $24 || Necklace or Bracelet ||
||  *Tier 3*  || $25 - $34 || Earrings or Small Figurine ||
||  *Tier 4*  || $35 - $42 || Medium Figurine or Custom Shoes ||
||  *Tier 5*  || $43 - $55 || Custom Hat ||
||  *Tier 6*  || $56 - $75 || Anything up to $50 value + Chibi ||
|| *Tier 7* || $76 - $100 || Anything up to $75 value + Anime ||
||   *Tier 8*   || $101 & up || Anything up to $100 value + Realistic Headshot ||
* _The examples for each Tier are just things of the same equivalency, not that exact item. All prizes will be custom-made_ ^^
** _I know some Tiers are a bit high, but it's just an option just in case I somehow get lucky_ xD

*Rules!!*
�� No retracting bids
�� _*Please only bid what you ACTUALLY have when bidding. Don't bid $20 but only have $10 but will be "getting paid on blah/blah" just to avoid possible problems*_
�� _MUST_ be willing to give out address
�� *Must pay through PayPal*
�� Prizes do not have to be exact, but must be of same equivalency or lower.
�� *I will pay shipping up to $10 (any extra will be added to your bid at the end)*
�� Depending on what Tier wins, prizes can take anywhere from a week - a month to complete.
�� *You are allowed to joint-bid with others. How prizes are divided though, will be completely up to you!!*
�� Will add more rules if needed. Any questions, feel free to ask me!



*My shop for other examples*
Here is my Etsy shop, you may browse through all other examples I currently have, along with the original prices to help you get an idea of what things you can switch out and such, if wanting to.
Kain's Krafts













|| *SB*: 200tbt ||
|| *MBI*: 50tbt ||
|| *AB*: None ||






||   *Tier 1*  || 200 - 300tbt || Villager Baby ||
||  *Tier 2*  || 301 - 500tbt || Chibi ||
||  *Tier 3*  || 501 - 700tbt || Halfbody Anime ||
||  *Tier 4*  || 701 - 1000tbt || Fullbody Anime ||
||  *Tier 5*  || 1001 - 1200tbt || Realistic Headshot ||
||  *Tier 6*  || 1201 - 1500tbt || Realistic Bust ||
|| *Tier 7* || 1501tbt - 1750tbt || Realitstic FB ||
*~* ||   *Tier 8*   || 1750tbt & up || Realistic Couple/2 FB || *~*
* Villager babies do NOT have to be villagers, they can be normal animals, Mayors, OCs, etc

*Rules!!*
�� No retracting bids
�� _*Please only bid what you have*_
�� NO nudes or NSFW request if won (some exceptions _MAY_ be made)
�� *Must send TBT before I start on the art*
�� Art drawn does not have to be exactly what is offered, but must be of same equivalency or lower.
�� *You are allowed to joint-bid with others. How prizes are divided though, will be completely up to you!!*
�� Depending on what Tier wins, prizes can take anywhere from a week - a month to complete.
�� *Will add more rules if needed. Any questions, feel free to ask me!*



** BOTH AUCTIONS WILL HAVE 15-MINUTE SNIPE GUARDS*
Auction is planned to end at 6pm EDT, if a bid is made within 15 mins of the end time the auction will extend for another 15 mins from the time of that bid, until the HB remains HB for those 15 mins.

*** BOTH AUCTIONS GET A BONUS ITEM ONCE A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF BID IS PASSED*
RLC - if $175 is passed, a bonus necklace will be added
TBT - if 5k is passed, a bonus drawing will be added (not sure what type yet)

​


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

RLC SB
TBT SB

Hope that's allowed....lmao!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 2, 2015)

You're so good at both drawing and making crafts, I'm jealous! Good luck, I hope this gets to a good tier :3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 2, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> RLC SB
> TBT SB
> 
> Hope that's allowed....lmao!



Yeah, of course! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> You're so good at both drawing and making crafts, I'm jealous! Good luck, I hope this gets to a good tier :3



Thank you!


----------



## Keen (May 2, 2015)

So I'm a little confused.

Do we bid which tier we want to win? or just go from start bid up? I hope that makes sense


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

River said:


> So I'm a little confused.
> 
> Do we bid which tier we want to win? or just go from start bid up? I hope that makes sense



It's kind of like a normal auction that has tiers (at least I think it is xD) it's really your choice. It just means the higher the bid goes the more you'll be able to get!
You can bid however much you want to get to where you want it to be, the MBI just means the minimum you can bid next, you can always bid more.


Hope that wasn't confusing @ .@


----------



## Keen (May 3, 2015)

Alright
1200tbt


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

River said:


> Alright
> 1200tbt


Thanks  Will update the OP ~



ATotsSpot said:


> TBT SB


Outbid!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Money Hunter (May 3, 2015)

bump fr my bby


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> bump fr my bby


----------



## KainAronoele (May 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Money Hunter (May 3, 2015)

*B*ring 
*U*p 
*K*ain's 
*T*hread


----------



## Keen (May 4, 2015)

Can you draw animals? Such as the realistic portrait?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

River said:


> Can you draw animals? Such as the realistic portrait?



Yeah, here's some examples of an animal and Pokemon I've done realistically ^^


Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Yeosin (May 4, 2015)

Omg I love this idea.

BET : 1500 TBT.

//is there a buyout for TBT option? bc this is beautiful and I need it


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Omg I love this idea.
> 
> BET : 1500 TBT.
> 
> //is there a buyout for TBT option? bc this is beautiful and I need it



Oh, ty! :3
I'll edit the HB.

And no, sadly > .< I don't have one because I will need this to go until the 22nd due to currently having so many RLCs to do atm. By the 22nd I'll be down to about 3 orders, which will then give me a better time to switch around. (weekends I draw because I'm usually out more, so during the weekends I'll be able to do the tbt winner's request ^^ )
Sorry if that was worded a bit weird, I'm horrible at explaining @ .@

Plus, I wouldn't know a good buyout xD


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Keen (May 4, 2015)

2000tbt


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

River said:


> 2000tbt



Oh, ty! ~


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Yeosin (May 4, 2015)

2,250 TBT


----------



## KainAronoele (May 4, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> 2,250 TBT



Thanks!

Updated ~


----------



## KainAronoele (May 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (May 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Money Hunter (May 5, 2015)

bump bump bump


----------



## KainAronoele (May 6, 2015)

bUMP


----------



## ssvv227 (May 7, 2015)

bump for you because i need to show off my new bump siggie <3 (thanks to MTurtle and Simple)


----------



## KainAronoele (May 7, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> bump for you because i need to show off my new bump siggie <3 (thanks to MTurtle and Simple)



Adorable!! xD
And thanks, lol.


----------



## Yeosin (May 7, 2015)

Bidding 3,000 TBT just because.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 7, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Bidding 3,000 TBT just because.



WHAT? You're HB already though xD
Ty ^^


----------



## Keen (May 7, 2015)

5000 tbt


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 7, 2015)

$10 :O


----------



## Finnian (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys! Jumping on because Kain asked me to tell everyone that she's in the hospital and can't reply to messages!
I'm posting this in all her threads to help her out. ;A;


----------



## ssvv227 (May 7, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Hey guys! Jumping on because Kain asked me to tell everyone that she's in the hospital and can't reply to messages!
> I'm posting this in all her threads to help her out. ;A;



hoping that she'd get better soon D:


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 7, 2015)

Oh my goodness.... I hope everything is ok


----------



## KainAronoele (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys! Just letting everyone know I'll be ok ^^; health's not always the best sometimes, but doctors say I'll be ok, so no worries!
Thanks for the bids, I'll update when I'm feeling better, hopefully tomorrow.
And thanks Finn for lettting ppl know, got a few PMs today, just didn't want to think I was ignoring ppl


----------



## Keen (May 7, 2015)

Hope things get better for you.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 8, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> -snip-


Outbid for RLC ~



River said:


> Hope things get better for you.


Thanks! The doctors gave me some narcotics and medication for my pain, nausea and inflammation, so I've been feeling a lot better from it all. Hoping it stays away until the pain is _actually_ gone ^^


----------



## Yeosin (May 8, 2015)

5,250~


----------



## KainAronoele (May 8, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> 5,250~



Thanks ~


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 8, 2015)

I'm like lurking to see if I'm outbid so I can ninja back and throw money at you.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 8, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> I'm like lurking to see if I'm outbid so I can ninja back and throw money at you.



I'm sure ppl will wait til closer to the end ^^
How should I go about ending it? Snipe guard, or last to post HB before a certain time like we did for the joint auction?


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 8, 2015)

Hmmm I think having a time limit might help? To keep it fair, I guess? But to you! Glad to see you back btw ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 8, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Hmmm I think having a time limit might help? To keep it fair, I guess? But to you! Glad to see you back btw ^^



I'll figure it out, lol.
And thanks ^^


----------



## Money Hunter (May 9, 2015)

bump bump bump bump kains art is the best omg


----------



## KainAronoele (May 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Keen (May 10, 2015)

I'm going to be busy for the next two weeks which is around the time the auction wins. 
Is there anyway I can pay a ton of TBT for a real life portrait? I have a picture of my dog that passed away last november that I really want to get drawn so I can print it on photo paper and frame it for my family to have. I most likely won't be around to bid on it but I really, really want this as this dog meant everything to us.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## KainAronoele (May 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> bumpbumpbump



Thank you ~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 10, 2015)

Welcome back and good luck ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 10, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Welcome back and good luck ^^



Thanks :3


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thank you ~



you have risen from the dead


----------



## KainAronoele (May 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> you have risen from the dead



I was dead?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I was dead?



you weren't dead?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 10, 2015)

Ehhhh 5k?! Did I miss something. GIVE KAIN ALL THE BELLS!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> you weren't dead?


Was just in lots of pain recently lol. I'm glad to say I did not die though!
As for today. Since it was Mother's day, we went to my grandmother's for the day and had a family event. So I wasn't on here much.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ehhhh 5k?! Did I miss something. GIVE KAIN ALL THE BELLS!


At first I thought you were thinking it was a lot, but then the last part made me confused xD


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Was just in lots of pain recently lol. I'm glad to say I did not die though!
> As for today. Since it was Mother's day, we went to my grandmother's for the day and had a family event. So I wasn't on here much.



Make sure you write on your will: "When I die, my art skills go to this person on TBT forums called Money Hunter"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 11, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> At first I thought you were thinking it was a lot, but then the last part made me confused xD


5k is a lot lol, your art is rolling in it!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 5k is a lot lol, your art is rolling in it!



Oh xD yeahhh, it's crazy haha.
At least I can get some more art from it :3
I'm getting low, like 1k a couple piece, so can only get about 2 more atm.


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 11, 2015)

Bump....YES!  Give Kain all da bells!!!  <3


----------



## ardrey (May 11, 2015)

WOOP WOOP KAIINNN Can't wait to see the pretty arts to come ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 11, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Bump....YES!  Give Kain all da bells!!!  <3





ardrey said:


> WOOP WOOP KAIINNN Can't wait to see the pretty arts to come ^^



Thanks guys xD

Currently working on a RLC order for Money Hunter :3
She also paid to get a Speed Run of it too, so uploading part 1 of it now!
Hoping it comes out well > //<


----------



## ardrey (May 11, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thanks guys xD
> 
> Currently working on a RLC order for Money Hunter :3
> She also paid to get a Speed Run of it too, so uploading part 1 of it now!
> Hoping it comes out well > //<



Oh I neeeeed to see that D


----------



## KainAronoele (May 12, 2015)

I'll be posting it in my RLC shop ^^
Won;t be the best in the world, as it'll be my first ever speed run vid, but I shall improve as I make them!! :3


----------



## Yeosin (May 12, 2015)

Just curious...will there be a snipe guard? And if so, how will it work?

//really wants this


----------



## KainAronoele (May 12, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Just curious...will there be a snipe guard? And if so, how will it work?
> 
> //really wants this



I've been trying to figure that out. I've never done a snipe guard before, so not sure exactly how it goes xD Also, was thinking of maybe an option could be last HB posted before (insert time here). So example, if the auction ended at 9pm, last post at 8:59 posted before 9 hit would be the winner.
That can get a bid crazy though, I suppose.


----------



## Yeosin (May 12, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I've been trying to figure that out. I've never done a snipe guard before, so not sure exactly how it goes xD Also, was thinking of maybe an option could be last HB posted before (insert time here). So example, if the auction ended at 9pm, last post at 8:59 posted before 9 hit would be the winner.
> That can get a bid crazy though, I suppose.



Maybe do a 15 minute snipe guard? 

Say it ends at 9pm, if someone gets outbid at 8:55pm then it would extend an additional 15 minutes from that time, so 9:10pm and so on?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Maybe do a 15 minute snipe guard?
> 
> Say it ends at 9pm, if someone gets outbid at 8:55pm then it would extend an additional 15 minutes from that time, so 9:10pm and so on?



Oh, ok. So it'll just go on until there is no other bids for 15 mins?


----------



## Yeosin (May 13, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Oh, ok. So it'll just go on until there is no other bids for 15 mins?



Yep, I think that's how snipe guards work... haha.

Not sure 100% but it sounds like it'd be a good idea to me lmao


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Yep, I think that's how snipe guards work... haha.
> 
> Not sure 100% but it sounds like it'd be a good idea to me lmao



I guess that would be good o .o
I'll add it ~


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

UPDATED!!

Snipe guard has been added.
End TIME has been added.

:3​


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

Bump!!

Thought I'd show you guys all the stuff I just finished and shipped out today! :3


Spoiler: The lovely boxes!



(Luna's order vvvvvv )






(5 packages!! vvvvvv )









Spoiler: Luna's Big order!!

















































































Spoiler: Money Hunter's order!













Spoiler: Family order from Etsy!


----------



## ardrey (May 14, 2015)

HOLY the Blanche and Molly figures look SO AMAZING <33 you're so talented ; ^ ; whyyy //touches


----------



## Money Hunter (May 14, 2015)

bootiful stuff kain


----------



## KainAronoele (May 14, 2015)

ardrey said:


> HOLY the Blanche and Molly figures look SO AMAZING <33 you're so talented ; ^ ; whyyy //touches



Thank you ; 3;
Ahem *taps the "No touchy, unless you buy-y" sign* tsk tsk

xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> bootiful stuff kain



Thanksh :B


----------



## Keen (May 14, 2015)

Holy smokes!!! 

Would you be able to paint a pair of Toms if I sent them to you, of course working out payment for them as well.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

River said:


> Holy smokes!!!
> 
> Would you be able to paint a pair of Toms if I sent them to you, of course working out payment for them as well.



May depend on what you'd want done, but could probably do that :3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Bump!

A week left ~


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

*crosses fingers* pls no outbid


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> *crosses fingers* pls no outbid



It is pretty high xD
Usually ppl wait til closer to the deadline, but we'll see I suppose o .o


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> It is pretty high xD
> Usually ppl wait til closer to the deadline, but we'll see I suppose o .o



Just curious-- if it comes down to it, would you accept a 3DS game digital code as a partial bid valuing 7,500 TBT? c:


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Just curious-- if it comes down to it, would you accept a 3DS game digital code as a partial bid valuing 7,500 TBT? c:



Would depend on the game I guess o .o
If I'd play it, I may accept it, or if I don't, but is sellable (and desirable so it wouldn't take weeks to sell) I could accept it as well.
Again, it all depends though tbh, lol.


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 15, 2015)

You need more RLC bidders, come on guys, dont make me bid against myself.... >_< Its gonna make me go schizo or however you spell that....


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> You need more RLC bidders, come on guys, dont make me bid against myself.... >_< Its gonna make me go schizo or however you spell that....



ThatOneCcj did that for tbt xD
I understand if not many ppl want RLC, my stuff isn't too cheap, lol ^^;


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> You need more RLC bidders, come on guys, dont make me *bid against myself*.... >_< Its gonna make me go schizo or however you spell that....






KainAronoele said:


> *ThatOneCcj did that for tbt* xD
> I understand if not many ppl want RLC, my stuff isn't too cheap, lol ^^;



Yes I did omg, Your art is so good and I want to give you all the things! ; w;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Yes I did omg, Your art is so good and I want to give you all the things! ; w;



Aw, ty ; v; I'm honored that you love my stuff so much.
Not used to ppl loving my traditional (online) most sites shun paper art, only fangirl about digital, lol xD


----------



## Keen (May 15, 2015)

5500tbt


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

5750 tbt~


----------



## Keen (May 15, 2015)

6000tbt


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Jeez guys @ .@

- - - Post Merge - - -

You spoil me


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

7,500 tbt~


----------



## Keen (May 15, 2015)

Grrrr 7,600 tbt


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

7,750 tbt~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 15, 2015)

Money, money, money ~♪


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

Holy wow *_* You go, Kain 8'D


----------



## pengutango (May 16, 2015)

Rollin' in the dough~


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

I never thought my art would be so wanted! o -o
And there's still a week left! xD I'm getting excited, and scared ; 3;


Thanks for all the support guys <3


----------



## Keen (May 16, 2015)

8,000 tbt


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

How do you guys even have this much xD


----------



## Keen (May 16, 2015)

I'm sitting on a gold mine of collectibles.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 16, 2015)

you go girl


----------



## Yeosin (May 17, 2015)

10,000 please.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 17, 2015)

You guys have no idea how appreciative I am that you guys want my art this much ^^ I'm very honored. Definitely not used to feeling this liked (art-wise, lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, recently finished this piece for izzi000
She hasn't replied to my PM about it, it makes me so nervous when it takes a bit for ppl to get back to me, I get scared that maybe they don't like it > _<
I also have to ship it to her as well


Spoiler












Also something I did for Hyogo ^^
It was intended to be a freebie, but he paid anyway xD
Was still really fun to draw, especially when at 2am and in the mood of blue ppl since I was watching an animated music video by Daft Punk.


Spoiler


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> -snip-



I hope you hear/have heard back that piece is gorgeous<3 and that other one is very smexy great job ;D Also whooooo get dat moneyz! You deserve the high bids ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I hope you hear/have heard back that piece is gorgeous<3 and that other one is very smexy great job ;D Also whooooo get dat moneyz! You deserve the high bids ^^



I hope so too > .<
Thank you!! :3


----------



## Yeosin (May 19, 2015)

I want to bid more, omg I need to control myself holy


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> I want to bid more, omg I need to control myself holy



But it's so high already xD whyyyy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 19, 2015)

You rolling in that TBT bell dough.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (May 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You rolling in that TBT bell dough.



I knowwwww ; 3; it's so crazy!!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

*32 HOURS REMAINING!!*

Just a run through of HBs and their rankings in Tiers -
? RLC is currently up to $10 by UtopiaJ getting her 2 Charm Bottles custom-made of her choice.
? TBT is currently up to the _VERY HIGH_ 10k tbt by ThatOneCcj getting her a couple/2 realistic fb pieces + a bonus drawing (of what is tbd) for exceeding 5k.

There's a 15 minute snipe guard, so bids can exceed the 6PM deadline, and will continue to extend later until no further bids have been made for 15 mins.

Will add another reminder like this about 3 hours to the deadline.
​


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (May 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Yes, I woke up at 6am just to do this xD
Call me a nerd, idc, I wanted an excuse to use this thing!!​


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Whoops, I'm a horrible host @ .@ totally lost track of time, lol.

*Auction has ended!!*
*UtopiaJ wins RLC
ThatOneCcj wins TBT*
^^ Wonderful auction guys, tysm for bidding!!​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Whoops, I'm a horrible host @ .@ totally lost track of time, lol.
> 
> *Auction has ended!!*
> *UtopiaJ wins RLC
> ...



Grats to the winners and good luck getting these great pieces done, Kain ; )


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Grats to the winners and good luck getting these great pieces done, Kain ; )



Ah, thanks! Hopefully they won't have crazy requests!! Lol xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ah, thanks! Hopefully they won't have crazy requests!! Lol xD



lol hope it all goes smoothly as well xD I am certain it will<3


----------



## Pokemanz (May 22, 2015)

I can't wait to see the finished pieces!

I also can't believe there was a 10k TBT bid. o.o
I mean your art is worth as much but still! It's like hella lot!! xD


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> lol hope it all goes smoothly as well xD I am certain it will<3



Ty ^^
You're a very nice person :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> I can't wait to see the finished pieces!
> 
> I also can't believe there was a 10k TBT bid. o.o
> I mean your art is worth as much but still! It's like hella lot!! xD



Should I keep this up to post them? ^^

And yeah, I'm still pretty surprised too xD
Thanks


----------



## Pokemanz (May 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Should I keep this up to post them? ^^
> 
> And yeah, I'm still pretty surprised too xD
> Thanks



Yes! I'd love to see!

Think of all the art you can buy now lmao


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 22, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ty ^^
> You're a very nice person :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I try my best haha^_^ and ditto to you : D+ You're totally welcome<3


----------



## KainAronoele (May 22, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Yes! I'd love to see!
> 
> Think of all the art you can buy now lmao


RIIIIIGHT?? ; 3; Definitely considering a nice contest too!!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I try my best haha^_^ and ditto to you : D+ You're totally welcome<3


----------



## Susan (May 25, 2015)

bump


----------

